# need some answer about bale of hay and pumpkin



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Your pumpkins will be fine, i have mine from the first week in october typically. Buy them now before the good ones go.

As for the hay i can't help you but i'm sure someone else will.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

If it's a real hay bale not a craft bale it won't keep, it will fade and if it gets wet it will sprout or mold. If you keep your pumpkin in a cool dry place it should keep til Halloween.


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

I have a bale of hay from 3 years ago, and it is still fine. Like maleficent said, if you want it to last, keep it out of the sun and in a dry place...maybe away from bugs?


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

I'll usually start buying pumpkins near the end of Sept or early Oct, and they're always good until I carve them on the 31st (for some reason, I feel Jack-O-Lanterns should be carved on Halloween - however, I always love seeing others work beforehand, so the point's moot).

A couple of years ago, I had one pumpkin I left uncarved, and it was good until February of the following year! Sat on my porch the entire time, and it was so sad when it began to finally rot.
(keep in mind, I'm in Southern California, so no frosts or freezing to worry about)


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Real hay/straw will keep for maybe year or so in a dry cool storage area but it really depends on how well it was cured before baled. If it was baled before completely drying out, then it will most definitely mold before that. 

If you got the bale that was meant for horses, then it would be dried well, but cattle or decorative bales, you might have a bale that wouldn't last long. (I have owned horses, so that's just my 2¢ based on my experience)

Pumpkins, as long as they are uncarved and no nicks in the skin, should keep until Halloween if in a cool dry area.


----------



## hallowedding (Sep 20, 2004)

maleficent said:


> If it's a real hay bale not a craft bale it won't keep, it will fade and if it gets wet it will sprout or mold.


Real hay will also attract critters who want to use it as a home or to build their nests.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you all for your answer i was afraid about the hay i think it's a decorative one but yep i will go for pumpkin this week when the pay will be in the bank 

frenchy


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

hallowedding said:


> Real hay will also attract critters who want to use it as a home or to build their nests.


I had bales for decoration a couple of weeks before Halloween. I went to remove them Halloween night and discovered several field mice had made a large nest.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

bale of hay just put them in a large plastic bag it will keep till next year no problem we did it here 2 years ago to re use a few the year after , you can put some little moth balls thing in the bag to keep mice away but if it rains on them they become heavy and the seeds in them will grow so you will have grass growing in them and it will rotten .

i got my pumpkins saturday and their outside on the covered porch and will last till halloween , as long as you dont get frost on them .....in quebec where i am at with the very rainy summer we had their is very little pumpkins this year and they are more expensive as well and we have had 2 night this weekend with frost here so if it freezes in the field their wont be alot (i was told and it was true last year) , but i alway get mine around this time and they last till halloween , some little critters tend to chew underneat some but outside i dont mind


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks witch i will try the plastic bag and i am not a fantatic to find mice anywhere as 5 cats in the house here when they come back from a nite out they trend to bring toys and i just can't touch them ahhhhhh


----------

